# golden conures/ queen of baveria parrots?



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

does anyone on here breen or know anyone who breeds golden conures looking to find out the kind of distance i would have to travel and an average price range????


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

have a browse on birdtrader, you can search by region.


----------



## Bryony2205 (Jun 12, 2010)

These guys list them on their website but there is no availability/price details - I guess you have to enquire about them. 


Home -


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

have done a bit of searching and cheapest i've seen one for was 1400 each or a pair for 3500 but they are old adds they seem hell of an expencive but i suppose that just comes with the fact that they are so rare haha


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

there is a male for sale at £1400 on a bird forum i am on. its a parent reared bird.


----------



## jimmy62alan (Sep 3, 2011)

*conures????*

Hi Mate, 
you could try the Parrot Society which has some of the top end breeders in the country but be warned these parrots come with GOLD PLATED FEATHER PRICE TAGS lol in some cases.
The price of these birds are pretty high as they are a cities cert bird, if you contact the Cumbria branch of the club and speak to David Tukes or Robbie Young of the club and they could point you in the right direction.
I would never join but I used to know some of the members of the PS club, I live in Sheffield now but I hope this has helped you out.
ALAN


----------

